# Weirdest Tank Ever



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, so I was browsing Youtube after uploading some videos, and saw this first tank. It's a BEAUTIFUL tank, but it really baffles me as to how the heck they got the water tower in there..It's awesome, and would totally provide a fun place for a betta to chill in. Anyone every seen anything like this before??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUroMyfapNo&feature=related


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I have seen some weirder ones surprisingly. Check out the fish tank toilet....
I feel terrible for the poor fish who have to see that image..... yuck:-?

http://www.bathroomgifts.com/main/product.asp?prodcode=FNF2500LK

There is even a fish tank bubbling ornament thats in the shape of a.... *whispers* bum..... to put it politly on youtube


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

wow! That was awesome!! I didn't know wat you were talking about at first, I was like wat tower!? I thought it was a baffled filter... Was a beautiful fish too...
I think the fish toilet is a cool idea, assuming they are well takin care of and the water to refill the toilet comes from somewhere else but yea lets just hope they can't see ways actually going on out there...


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

The only bad thing about the toliet tank is the cover. A fish that needs to breath at the surface can't live in one. So much for a Betta-Potty. XD All puns aside, I seriously doubt watching someone go to the bathroom would scar the fish. The same goes for showers, teeth brushing, shaving, and the like. I would feel sorry for them if they could smell through the glass. Now that would be rough. XD


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha SNOWY didn't even think of that... The smell...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The person that has the betta tank with the tower is/was actually a member on this site! :3 Ive seen it before, just cant remember their name. ^^;


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

The fish tank toilet is a really bad idea unless you only used it as a tank and not a toilet. Temperature fluctuation would stress out, if not kill the fish. But it's a cute idea if it's just an ornamental thing, not a real potty.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh no kidding! Thats awesome haha. 
Yeah I'd feel bad for the fish that had to SMELL that. After my brother does his...business...Even the family avoids that bathroom for 1/2 an hour at least. That kid is beyond smelly lmfao.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah the temperature fluctuations could be pretty bad. But I dunno if I'd put a decoration-only toilet in my living room LMAO


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Oooo....instead of a toilet make a chair like that. The chair as a whole would have a really boxy look to it, but the fish could swim around in it. The legs would have to be solid wood or something and the arms shouldn't have fish in them so no one gets stuck in a tight place. But the seat and back of the chair could be made out of tanks. 

But it would propably have a low weight limit compared to non-decrative chairs. All 250 pound-ish guests would have to sit on the couch. That makes it a women/children chair only doesn't it? Meh, even if it's useless as a chair it would be pretty. XD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm guessing the tower is made by sucking all the air out of the tower, then the water gets sucked into the void. 
For some reason, don't think this is a good idea for a betta, at least. If he was at the top and suddenly needed air it'd be quite a way to get down and back up to get to the air, since I doubt they plan ahead. but it looks awesome for other fish


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

It's actually not by filling it with water... I used to play with water like that. Go fill up your sink, take a glass cup, and put it in on it's side so that it fills with water. The tip it upside down and lift-- until the edge of the submerged end of the glass hits the surface the water won't come out. You could always blow a little bubble into the top though.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I've got two more weird ones for you guys. The matching fish tank sink to go with the toilet and the bird cage fish tank?..... Some of these tanks on the link below are horrible. Like the cd player one.... blasting music beside a creature thats sensitive to sound?!

http://scienceblogs.com/zooillogix/2008/06/weird_fish_tanks.php


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

elijahfeathers said:


> It's actually not by filling it with water... I used to play with water like that. Go fill up your sink, take a glass cup, and put it in on it's side so that it fills with water. The tip it upside down and lift-- until the edge of the submerged end of the glass hits the surface the water won't come out. You could always blow a little bubble into the top though.


Yes, I believe this is caused by air not being the the cup to push the water down, so technically the water has to stay up in the cup because there's no other particles to push it down. I was never the best at physics though. xD
And the air bubble would eventually run out of oxygen for the fish anyways, so you'd have to keep filling it D;


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

assuming you left an inch or so on the top, I think it would be pretty fine with a weekly refill of fresh air. ;D


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's a cool idea though, I agree.
I've always loved the idea of a fish coffee table. xD


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

wow the sink looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd have to agree with the sink one! That would be totally awesome  So many odd ideas on that site!!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Darn it. Now I want to fill my bathroom full of fish. A toilet fish tank for when you first enter. The sink fish bowl to wash your hands. Then complete it all with a fishtank bathtub so you can relax and unwind with the fishes. XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

hahaha yes! ^
I've always wanted to swim with my fish so they could see that I can be a water-dweller too. I thought it would be pretty funny to double-bag some fish and float them in a pool so you could "swim" with them. I wonder how confused they'd be haha


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> The person that has the betta tank with the tower is/was actually a member on this site! :3 Ive seen it before, just cant remember their name. ^^;


I thought it was romad, and the water towers thing is actually really easy to make


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

The tower is just utilizing the physics of water surface tension. I've always worried about doing that though, because if the seal breaks ie air gets under the submerged portion then it would all come pouring down, literally. The one in the video looked pretty stable though. Cool.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

fishy friend2 said:


> I thought it was romad, and the water towers thing is actually really easy to make


 i think you're right, whoever it was posted a thread about how he/she made it - just have no idea where it is, lol


----------



## 4alwaysAbettaluver (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont think I have ever seen anything like that before, but I have seen the toilet ones in one comment! I am still trying my hardes to find the betta for me and I just think it would be ridiculous to own a fish tank with that aqward tube thing at the top


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd just be worried about it falling over during the night or something and making a massive mess. Hopefully the betta wouldn't be IN it when it fell over.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Ooh, that's so awesome!  I'd looove to have that for Mr. Bubbles..I had his cup in there last night messing around, and attempted to do that and he went right on in! I couldn't get it to stay high enough though -_-


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Found the person who did that on here!!  
Link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=79373&highlight=Water+Tower


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh would you lookit that! HAhaha. I've been surprised a few times who I've accidentally found on youtube or deviantart by recognizing their fish or their tanks  Maybe I spend too much time on here LOL


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've seen it done in ponds with goldfish bowls, too - someone was trying to illustrate a point about not keeping goldies in bowls.


----------

